# NewAge Storage Cabinets



## hellerusa

I'm going to buy a NewAge storage cabinet system from Costco. Anyone have any experience with these? They come assembled and are fully welded units?I can get a 7 piece set for $999 ($500 off right now) that is made of 24 gauge steel, or I can get a 6 piece set for $1,999 that is made of 18 gauge steel. This set has two inch wider wall and base cabinets, a nicer wood top bench, and a 6 inch wider tall cabinet. Should I spend the exter grand for the 18 gauge system????


----------



## havasu

It depends on your money situation and what you are going to use the cabinets for. I myself went to Sam's Club and got enough stainless steel cabinets to line my garage, and only paid about that same price you are talking. It looks good, but they don't get much usage.


----------



## hellerusa

I decided to go with the more expensive ones. They were wider, deeper, and thicker. How were the ones from Sam's? Where they welded or bolted together?


----------



## havasu

They just bolted together but fill the needs of a clean stainless steel look I wanted in the garage.


----------



## localgirl

If you need any add-ons or accessories, go here: http://www.garagecabinetsonline.com/NewAge-Storage-Products.html

They've got the full NewAge line, no sales tax, and usually offer free shipping.


----------



## havasu

Good lord, just one of those cabinets cost more than 14 of the cabinets I purchased. With free delivery, I certainly hope they clean my house, wash my windows, and change the oil in my Datsun!


----------



## hellerusa

Yes, they are expensive. But it is 18 gauge steel and they are very big. Also, it has a 10 year warranty on them instead of the normal 1 year you get with most products.

Here is the set I purchased:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## havasu

They are real nice looking. Are they made in the good ol' USA?


----------



## hellerusa

You are not going to believe this!! Went to Costco yesterday to do some shopping, and guess what they had there?!?!? This exact set for $900. It was a floor model, so there is a little mark here and there, but it is saving me $1,100 on the set.

I think these are made in Canada.


----------



## havasu

Wow, you surely can't beat that deal for a few scuffs. Congrats!


----------



## Maggiesmith564

wow that's a good deal


----------



## Maximecoteskyrim

Gosh theses are nice and looks like you've got a good deal to!
I've recently bought a cabinet for my home garage at modularstoragedrawer.com..the company is Metalia Royal and I must the product is nice! Worth the look


----------

